# A sore near goat's mouth. What do you think it is?



## gingit (Jan 21, 2014)

This doe kid's parents are both healthy and tested neg (as did the rest of our herd) for CL.
A week ago I noticed the right chick was swollen. This morning hubby pressed, a little puss came out, about 3 hours later this is what it looked like. Of course I think the worst, especially since we have a few pregnant goats near her. Ideas???


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2014)

Could be a hay poke, which can get infected.


----------



## gingit (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks. I have never seen a mouth sore on goats, wanted to make sure this is not it or contagious.


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2014)

If you're overly concerned contact your vet.  It's in the perfect place to be a hay poke that got infected though.  I'd put some triple antibiotic ointment on it and keep an eye on it if she were here.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 22, 2014)

Like elevan said, it may be a hay poke. She could have done that on a wire on the fence too. 



> I'd put some triple antibiotic ointment on it and keep an eye on it if she were here.


x2 If it does get worse you may need to have a vet look at her.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 23, 2014)

Also, maybe sore mouth?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2014)

I wouldn't think sore mouth if it is just that spot and puss came out.  I would put Neosporin on it and wash your hands after you touch it, just incase.  I bet it will heal in a few days.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 24, 2014)

Could it be CL?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 24, 2014)

Sweetened said:


> Could it be CL?


This appears to be a CL lump. 

I don't think Gingit's goat has CL, considering its not even on a lymph node. Also the whole herd is CL neg.


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 24, 2014)

OKAY!  I had just seen this picture a while ago (is not my goat) and thought I should ask?  I've never encountered it myself, just kept seeing "CAE and CL free herd", looked it up.

Super sorry, hope I didn't cause panic.


----------



## gingit (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all, thanks for the responses. She is healing and is as healthy & happy as usual.
Mama worried, what can I do?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

A goat momma worried? Say it isn't so! 

Glad she is doing better!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

I just started to read this pots, so i guess I'm a little late . That is what I normally would do...first clean a spot them apply just some  antibiotics on it twice a day for a few days. In the few days closely  watch the progress and if nothing has changed contact a get to see some other options. I do this for all my pets with any type of cut or odd wound. For the post part it works on just small wounds.


----------

